# What to wear at interview ?



## Z.E.R.T. (12 Nov 2021)

Hi all,

I did all the process for joining the army in like a month they call me back to back and i have my interview 15 November 2021  its the last part before the list and swearing and i want to ask what you guys wear at this moment? 

Peoples say be ''chic'' clean ect but what you guy did ? Because i have some normal clear cloth of every day but nothing fencing

if you have picture can be great ! 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2021)

Look up business casual.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Nov 2021)

ChouinardM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did all the process for joining the army in like a month they call me back to back and i have my interview 15 November 2021  its the last part before the list and swearing and i want to ask what you guys wear at this moment?
> 
> ...



Jacket and tie is never a bad idea for any kind of job interview, military or otherwise.


----------



## Z.E.R.T. (13 Nov 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Jacket and tie is never a bad idea for any kind of job interview, military or otherwise.


Never happen to me i was always in ''otherwise'' (Depend of the job you go for i guest) Im gonna go  with  business Casual because Jacket and tie i don't have this at home and aint gonna spend money on this for 1 day.


----------



## GR66 (13 Nov 2021)

ChouinardM said:


> Never happen to me i was always in ''otherwise'' (Depend of the job you go for i guest) Im gonna go  with  business Casual because Jacket and tie i don't have this at home and aint gonna spend money on this for 1 day.


It's certainly up to you, but a jacket and tie can come in handy in other circumstances in life.  Weddings, unexpected deaths in the family, and hopefully your swearing in ceremony.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Nov 2021)

GR66 said:


> It's certainly up to you, but a jacket and tie can come in handy in other circumstances in life.  Weddings, unexpected deaths in the family, and *hopefully your swearing in ceremony.*


----------



## Z.E.R.T. (13 Nov 2021)

thanks guys for the help and i understand the part of weddings an sweearing its something really important !


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Nov 2021)

Even if you don’t wear a tie, a jacket/blazer can be very useful.  Black, single breasted, two button slim fit (Italian or British cut, not the bulkier American cut) is best if you have only one.  Goes with jeans, dress pants, anything really.  That and a nice white dress shirt…hard to go wrong.

Good luck with your interview.


----------



## Kilted (13 Nov 2021)

Whatever you do, don't wear a cadet uniform.


----------



## Z.E.R.T. (15 Nov 2021)

just pass my interview everything was great and smooth they already put me on the comps list ! cant wait for the rest they tell me between january and march i will get my offer! So happy! apply for soldier,tank and Logi my note was good for the 3 choice !


----------



## Z.E.R.T. (15 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Whatever you do, don't wear a cadet uniform.


not sure if my old uniforme fit haha


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Nov 2021)

ChouinardM said:


> just pass my interview everything was great and smooth they already put me on the comps list ! cant wait for the rest they tell me between january and march i will get my offer! So happy! apply for soldier,tank and Logi my note was good for the 3 choice !


Félicitations!  Well done!


----------

